# Problems with mare post foaling



## Magicmadge (29 June 2016)

My mare foaled 10.30 Sunday night, difficult delivery. She retained  placenta vet out at 3am oxytocin placenta out intact by six. Mare off food not herself  Monday vet out to check her gave internal and rectal all seemed fine anti b,s . Tuesday turned out I'm not happy still no poo mare depressed not eating much , no temp. Vet out again flushed till clean anti inflammatory , buscopan anti b's. Brighter in the evening picked at haylage not finished feed.  This morning still no poo !!!!  Brighter but not eaten much overnight. Turned her out before rain came thought it would help get things moving. She did eat grass in between running after filly.  Not eaten feed when brought in . Weeing ok . Vet ringing later for update not sure what they might suggest next . Any ideas ? I'm getting very worried now.


----------



## Magicmadge (29 June 2016)

I've pulled grass and half filled a net she's picking at that it's the no poo that's really concerning me


----------



## Equi (29 June 2016)

My mare foaled 5am on Sunday morning and did about two poos from then to yesterday when she pooed normally again. 

They basically clear out their entire system before foaling so it takes a few days to build it back up, as it takes two days for food to go to poo. 

My mare ate her meal like a starved dog though and picked at hay and grass. Grass is always the best thing to get them eating but I was giving warm beet mash and carrots.


----------



## Magicmadge (29 June 2016)

Thank you equi I am hoping the grass does the job . I'm sure she is very sore . We struggled to get baby out passed eyes it was very traumatic for the mare and me . Non horsey husband had to help. I did A bit of manipulation if a leg and out she came.  Here she is


----------



## Magicmadge (29 June 2016)

Hallelujah two small dry poos !!!!! Still not eating well though .


----------



## Equi (29 June 2016)

She is MASSIVE she probably feels very strange now indeed lol just keep an eye on her temperature and for any discharge from the Vulva. Wet feed also helps loosen things up as I've been reliably informed you get a bit dry after giving birth.

Also what are you feeding? I gave sugarbeet to make sure she ate lots of wet stuff also it's probably nice to have something sweet after all that effort. Only if it won't risk Lami of course.


----------



## Magicmadge (29 June 2016)

She is big looking at her find it amazing she fitted in there .  She gets fast fibre carrots or apple and a handful of high fibre mix . She been sifting through it though.  Spoken to vet today they may come out again tomorrow . Anti b's for another two days . She was born at 329  thank goodness she didn't go 340 . Three dry poo's so far out now in between showers so getting a bit more grass .


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (29 June 2016)

Is your mare Wells-bred? You've got a sturdy girl there! Sometimes it gets a wee while to get things going. You could try some electrolytes in her water if the mare's a bit dehydrated, but the grass should get her going. It sounds as though she's a bit sore, bless her.


----------



## Equi (29 June 2016)

That's a pretty normal gestation for smallies - mine was born 314 and is big lol I'd hate to see her at 329!

Fast fiber is basically like eating sawdust - have you ever tried it? I have and it made me realize why none of my horses were eating it. If she's feeling crap she probably doesn't want that.


----------



## Magicmadge (29 June 2016)

Yes she is wells,  grandsire is Vijay .  Foal  is a big strong bolshy filly, equi is right think mare is in shock !!! This will be her last baby bless her.


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (29 June 2016)

Magicmadge said:



			Yes she is wells,  grandsire is Vijay .  Foal  is a big strong bolshy filly, equi is right think mare is in shock !!! This will be her last baby bless her.
		
Click to expand...

Ah! Well, there you go! I lost my old stallion a year ago - Wells Topper, one of the last sons of Vijay. And a sweeter, gentler stallion you couldn't wish for. I miss him dearly. Your filly is very like him, and the Vijays are often very forward and a lot of fun. I bet your girl is glad not to be lugging her around any more! Give her time. If she's not a young mare, she might take a wee while to come right after having such a big 'un! Congrats, though - she looks to be a corker!


----------



## Magicmadge (30 June 2016)

Ah pretty much same family mare is by wells torr . My mare is 11 and this is her third foal  but first filly. More softer poo this morning. Its forecast a dryish day today so hope dr green will do his stuff today .


----------

